# Canon EF 135mm f/2 L USM Lens  Hands On Review



## jason324 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I just wrote a review of the Canon EF 135mm f/2 L lens if anybody is in the market or curious about it   Lots of sample pics and more...

http://www.jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=2802http://jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=2802

Best,
Jay


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice review!  I've rented this lens and fell in love with it. Im currently saving for the 70-200 f2.8 IS II but in the back of my mind my gut tells me to get the 135 instead! I had the 70-200 F2.8 IS and felt that the 135 was way superior.


----------



## jason324 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hardrock said:


> Nice review!  I've rented this lens and fell in love with it. Im currently saving for the 70-200 f2.8 IS II but in the back of my mind my gut tells me to get the 135 instead! I had the 70-200 F2.8 IS and felt that the 135 was way superior.



That is a tuff call, but they really are 2 different animals.  If I could only have 1 it would definetly be the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, as the image stabilization and range just can't be beat.  It's very expensive though, so they really are in 2 different price leagues. Can't beat the sharpness of a prime lens though  

Thanks for your comments and kind words, 
Jay


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 29, 2011)

Ill buy this after I buy 35 f/1.4 i think.  Tough choice.


----------



## Offhand (Mar 29, 2011)

Great review and thorough. This is my next purchase. I purchased the 100mm f2 because I wanted a little more reach than the 85 for shooting low light events. Now I kind of regret not getting the 85, which is faster, and then getting this also. You always find out things the hard way.


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice review mate. I own this lens and can absolutely concur in what you have said. I've used it on a 40D and now my current 5D Mark II and its superb.


----------



## jason324 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fixed broken links!! Thanks for all the comments guys  

Jay


----------

